# Bunty and Bubbly



## bunty&bubbly (Dec 31, 2021)

L


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Your girls are adorable  

You've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Your little girls are very cute.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*
*
The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## bunty&bubbly (Dec 31, 2021)

@FaeryBee I am very well aware that Smooth daul/plastic perches cause bumpple foot and arthritis in the feet but this is an old picture from the day we got them. I have upgraded my cage to a flight cage and take care of my birds very well I feed them chop 2 times a day as well as 30% Harrison’s pellets and 20% seeds. I am currently trying to decrease the amount of seeds so they can rely on pellets, fruit and vegetables. The cage also has a variety of shredable and foragable toys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that! Keep in mind, we have no way of knowing if pictures are older ones unless you specify such in your thread.

Best wishes!*


----------



## bunty&bubbly (Dec 31, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad to hear that! Keep in mind, we have no way of knowing if pictures are older ones unless you specify such in your thread.
> 
> Best wishes!*


I am sorry I should have mentioned that in my thread!


----------

